# Just wondering



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

How old are most of you? I was just wondering if there is a specific age when we tend to suffer from this crap.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm 43.

But it started all the way back when I was 16.

I'm aware of there being people of all ages on this board.

Apparently there's no generation gap where DP/DR is concerned.

e


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

20 and it sux having this s*it so young, prevents me from doing s*it a normal 20 year old would do.


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

enigma, you must be a strong soul to handle this for so long. I don't think I could do it. At least I don't want to. I am 23 and I have only been dealing with this for a month. I feel like I just can't take it much longer. I HATE it so much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

17 have it for 16 months


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

25


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

rainboteers said:


> enigma, you must be a strong soul to handle this for so long.


Well, it may _sound_ scary. But as you can see from this recent photo (taken on my last birthday), I'm really doing quite well  :


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

23

like the band assemblage 23


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

2

like that show "my 2 dads"


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

just turned 19


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

18 going on 75.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

EDIT:Oops double post. Blame the board, not me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

20


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

livinginhell333 said:


> 20 and it sux having this s*it so young, prevents me from doing s*it a normal 20 year old would do.


I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

22 with a middle- age crisis.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

maria said:


> 22 with a middle- age crisis.


 :lol: As soon as I read that I knew what you meant


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

21, had severe DP since 16.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

22 - still reeling in shock of making it to my 21st.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

25


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

just turned 27...i was 21 when i had it really bad, though...


----------



## Diverticulitis (Nov 19, 2004)

38. 
Been DP 24/7 since 17.
I wonder - if someone had told me in those first few weeks that I'd be feeling the same way in twenty years, would I have caved my head in with a brick? 
A fortune-teller told my GF that I'd be 'cured' in 2 years, so I'm just biding my time... :?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

30........and been dped for 16 months


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

19 years old and have had this for a year or thereabouts


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

i guess im the youngest *leaves himself open to negative comments*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

22 cant remember when this all started


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

21 and i've had this since I was 17


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

21 and cured about 90% of the way.....Praise Jesus!


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

I am 30 but don't know what that means! I have had dp/dr from 4years old (on and off with varying severity), a survival strategy that saved my life then, but now having trouble finding the kill switch!! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

Im 33 and have DP/DR since I was about 21.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

im 34 and have had it 24/7 for three years.


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

32, nearly 33.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

23

In the "zone" since.. hmmm... 21? 16? 12?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

24. It started when I was about to turn 21.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

18 and have had it for as far back as i can remember ... yep, even in grade school--now that was scary


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

24 but it started when I was 16.

Berlin, nice avitar


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

23, soon to be 24. Had it really bad since 16, but I could see it developing around 11-12. I've had a break from it this year while I've been physically ill. I imagine it will come back, though, as soon as I feel better, since deep down, I know its genetics - the way my brain is wired to see the world. I'll probably get on Neurontin and Klonopin if it does.

Homeskooled


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i am now 20 and have had both dp and dr 24/7 for about 10 months...would really like it to stop now...


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

got dp aged 19 and have had it 24/7/365 (subject to the occasional leap year) for 31 years - you all wanted to know that fact am I right?

i'm also one of the most successful people I know so quit moping around and put this thing in its place by doing something with your life other than reading this board

rob x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

rob said:


> got dp aged 19 and have had it 24/7/365 (subject to the occasional leap year) for 31 years - you all wanted to know that fact am I right?
> 
> i'm also one of the most successful people I know so quit moping around and put this thing in its place by doing something with your life other than reading this board
> 
> rob x


i agree


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

johnny, i had to laugh when i saw that last post of yours..."i agree"...since you have more posts/day than anyone else on the board. check it out...


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> johnny, i had to laugh when i saw that last post of yours..."i agree"...since you have more posts/day than anyone else on the board. check it out...


Get off my nuts you noob, i dont have more posts than anyone on this board, i just come on here to check out if anyone has anything new that can help and sometimes i reply to peoples posts.


----------

